# what CPT code for Suprapubic Tap?



## kviolet (Jan 6, 2013)

Procedure nOte: SUprapubic tap.
Indication: labial fusion and failed attempts of Urin caath.
Procedure: With aseptic precuation skin over the supra pubic are is cleaned with betadine,
Usine 22g 2 inch neddle a supra pubic puncture was performed and 5 ml of cloudy urine extracted.


Thanks !


----------

